# System Builder's Guide 2006



## djbbenn (Sep 26, 2005)

Show article


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry to comment but remove the x-connect. THey used to be good, but now if you look they all overvolt and they have very weakrails

Also you might want to add something about cooling


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 27, 2005)

Xclio makes an EXCELLENT PSU. One of their PSU have been EOCF's power supply of the month for months now


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

You goto EOCF? I know David there, you shoudl add zippy and emacs too


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 27, 2005)

Steven B said:
			
		

> You goto EOCF? I know David there, you shoudl add zippy and emacs too


??
My name on EOCF is wazzledoozle of course  

This is the PSU I was talking about-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817189003

Its the best deal on a PSU anywhere  

Also Raidmax makes a good budget case.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, thanks guys, will do. Good idea about the cooling Steven.  I kind of did this all in one go the other day so I am slowly making it better.

-Dan


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

awsome it looks great. If you need help on Extreme coolign let me know


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 27, 2005)

You got a phase change cooler don't you? I will mention it... 

-Dan


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

yep i do, -41 right now


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweet, ever have any cold bug problems?

-Dan


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 27, 2005)

Added cooling, tell me if I missed anything.

-Dan


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

not with intel no, lol done it on a 561, 540j, 1.8 go the 1.8 to 2.8 then it died, well it was dieing, got hte 540j to 4.6, and got the 561 to 5.3


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

teh phase change unit im reivewing is for everyday use, and is about 4/7 of the price of a vapochill.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice, I didn't what components you were running. How does the cooling section I added look?

-Dan


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

good, you might want to add DICE (Dry Ice)


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 27, 2005)

Done.  No point in having to much detail on that sort of thing. lol

-Dan


----------



## Steven B (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah i guess. Is this just a forum sticky or like a guide?


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 27, 2005)

Its going to guide in the article section.

-Dan


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 28, 2005)

If you guys have suggestions to make the sample systems better or if you think the price should be differerent. I just thought of the part off the top of my head. Plus I know all the prices in Cnd dollars too, so I took a guess at them in USD.

-Dan


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 3, 2005)

As Xeonslut I'd like to say that Xeons aren't exclusive server processors. The Xeon DP's are aimed at low/mid end servers and workstations. In fact various Xeon DP boards work with cheap RAM (nonECC/reg) and have AGP/PCIe slots. Some of these boards are even pretty cheap (under $200) which makes the Xeon a very viable option for a system unlike the Opteron which lacks any cheap board and needs ECC RAM. ($$$)

Instead of building an P4EE or FX-57 system dual Noconas are cheaper and faster, 2.8Ghz models overclock to nearly 4Ghz, have HTT, 64bit support and cost around 200$ a piece.
Seeing the budget you're taking for several PC's a Xeon system could easily beat the price/performance of some of those systems.


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 3, 2005)

"Xeonslut"  lmao...thats good.  So some more on Xeon's then. You may have to give me a few pointers on these bad boys, as I have never really looked into a Xeon system build. I'll take a wack and see what you think. 

-Dan


----------



## Steven B (Oct 4, 2005)

also the 3.6 xeon is the last single core xeon in production.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 6, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> If you guys have suggestions to make the sample systems better or if you think the price should be differerent. I just thought of the part off the top of my head. Plus I know all the prices in Cnd dollars too, so I took a guess at them in USD.
> 
> -Dan



You can use some of the infor from my overclocking, the basics article on the cooling section if you want.. its fairly extensive   

I found a few typos and fixed them for you too.

Also might wanna mention selection for overclocking parts, such as specific IC's or brands.


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks... typo's there are plenty of them lol. I don't think I will put overclocking it, as its a building computer guide. Thanks though, but I think I might list some parts that tend to tailor to overclocking.

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 6, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Thanks though, but I think I might list some parts that tend to tailor to overclocking.
> 
> -Dan




Thats what I meant to look more at.. like how tccd and bh overclock Vs generic crap.. and why not to buy generic crap if you wanna oc


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, I got you now. I'll see what I can do. 

-Dan


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 6, 2005)

Added a bit, mostly on ram, but said a few things about good motherboards. See what you think, also, WTH does TCCD stand for??? I can't remember for my life, and everyone I ask doesn't know either.  

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 9, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Added a bit, mostly on ram, but said a few things about good motherboards. See what you think, also, WTH does TCCD stand for??? I can't remember for my life, and everyone I ask doesn't know either.
> 
> -Dan



I dont remember the specifics off the top of my head, but TCCD is like a model number.

T= something
C= something
C= something

Usually voltage, density, etc.
the last D for TCCD however, Im pretty sure is for DDR500 speed (250mhz), and C is 200mhz spec.

Kinda like how BH-5 is a model number for ddr400. (5ns I think)


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 9, 2005)

Ya, maybe I will just not say what it stands for. Does the little bit I added for hardware for overclocking look good to you?

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 10, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Ya, maybe I will just not say what it stands for. Does the little bit I added for hardware for overclocking look good to you?
> 
> -Dan



yeah, but that ram ocing paragraph had typos out the wazoo (fixing them now tho.. maybe I should ask wizz for an editing job.. hanging around my friends too much and im becoming a grammar nazi


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 10, 2005)

Ya W1zz just told me that I have bad grammar lol. I just decided to run it through word. Never thought of it before lol. 

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 10, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Ya W1zz just told me that I have bad grammar lol. I just decided to run it through word. Never thought of it before lol.
> 
> -Dan



Its alright.. from nova scotia, so I'm guessing your not native to the english language.(or more appropriately maybe, american... lol). Props for being as good as you are though  

I'll be running through it a bit now to fix things for ya 

I also added a small bit about the celeron M, because its a viable option for cheap dothan systems, and reworded a bit of the ram thing because it seemed kindof confusing if I were a beginner reading it.. (clarified it mostly)


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 10, 2005)

No Nova Scotia is english/french... I just suck at the subject lol, I'm a math kind of guy. Plus when I did this, it was all in one go and its hard to find your own mistakes. 

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 10, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> No Nova Scotia is english/french... I just suck at the subject lol, I'm a math kind of guy. Plus when I did this, it was all in one go and its hard to find your own mistakes.
> 
> -Dan



that it is


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 25, 2006)

Djbbenn, that is the longest and most thought out part research guide I've seen. Congratulations! Oh yes and according to "Nubis" at forums here, TCCD is...

TCCD refers to the actual IC's used in RAM. the IC's (Integrated Circuits) are the actual black chips on the RAM stick. TCCD are todays current best overclockers reaching high FSB's with little voltage. BH-5's used to be the best, and many argue still are, but to really get the most out of them requires over 3.2v generally which most people either can't do without a volt mod, or simply the fact it's not as safe to run that much voltage 24/7.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 25, 2006)

I started this sooooo long ago LOL... I totally forgot about it. W1z was looking through it to get it going, but next thing I knew it, was 2006 and the guide was for 2005. I started to update it again, but I forgot about it again... Perhaps I should finish it, but W1z doesn't have the time to look over something so long.

-Dan


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe I should stop reading through the "work in progress" forum ...nah, too much fun .


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 25, 2006)

I totally forgot about this though... I would have to change so much to get it up to date.  

-Dan


----------

